# Lyric is home



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Lyric and I have made it home on Sunday and she has introduced herself to Kamo and Wynnie!! Kamo isn't feeling very well but he is being very tolerant of the little one. It took Lyric all of 1 hour to settle in completely. She goes to the door to ask to go outside, barks at the other dogs when they are ignoring her and has checked out every nook and cranny!! She is cute, and adorable and was 100% perfect on the trip home. Here are some pictures of her first day's adventures!!

*Waiting for the plane ride home in Toronto*


















*Waiting for our luggage in Edmonton*









*Do you seriously think I could do anything wrong??*


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

*Meeting Logan for the first time at the airport*









*Pretty girl*


















*First meeting with Kamo*


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you all for lookn' :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG! OMG! OMG! SO. FRICKIN'. CUTE!!!! Looks like she's got some great brothers to take care of her too. :wink:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww...adorable!!! What are your plans for this little one in the future?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I just love rotties, would definitely get one someday when I have little more space, theyre awesome dogs, your pup is just precious


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congrats! Have fun with her --- before you know it, she'll be a dog instead of a puppy .....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So adorable!!! I love the pic. of the two meeting....so wonderful. You must be so proud of her already! :biggrin:


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! SO. FRICKIN'. CUTE!!!! Looks like she's got some great brothers to take care of her too. :wink:



What she said!!!!!!!!! Be still my heart!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

OMG too darn cute. 

Dammit... now you're making me want another GSP.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So so cute! Makes me want a puppy! Have fun, before you know it, she will be a BIG girl!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

im sitting here giggling like a little girl looking at the pictures! i want!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Awww...adorable!!! What are your plans for this little one in the future?


Thank you everyone!! We are really loving the little one here ... and today she tried on a little bit of demand barking! She is a spit fire 

I show my dogs in conformation, obedience, rally, herding and draft work. For this summer though we are just going to grow her up, give her lots of confidence and experience and get Kamo better. Seems like an amazing summer ahead!!

I will post some pictures of my other guys too :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG so cute! I love little baby rotties! look at that fuzzy little butt! SOOOOO cute!


----------

